
The state of debugging microservices on Kubernetes - kiyanwang
https://radu-matei.com/blog/state-of-debugging-microservices-on-k8s/
======
radu-matei
Hello, everyone, I am the author of the article and I'd be happy to discuss
about it. Here'some context:

During KubeCon EU I discussed with as many developers as possible, trying to
understand how people debug their applications on Kubernetes.

As expected, most responses varied from: "I iterate on my application locally,
then deploy it again in the cluster" to "I add a bunch of print statements,
re-deploy it, then make changes, then re-deploy again".

The article takes a look at the current way debugging is done, some popular
open-source technologies for debugging microservices and peeks at an early
preview on how the VS Code Kubernetes extension performs remote debugging.

Then, the article examines the really awesome features coming to Kubernetes
1.10 and 1.11 that will significantly simplify the setup needed to debug apps
(specifically shared PID namespace and debug containers).

How do you debug Kubernetes apps, what tools do you use and what would you
like to see in a tool developed for debugging microservices?

Thanks for reading, and feedback is always welcome :)

